# Please Help Identify CPU-ID#



## chartman72 (May 18, 2011)

Hello, I have been trying to get my CPU-ID# or Host ID# so I can get a software activation code from software seller. I was told to do start>accessories>cmd>ipconfig/all and I should see Address below the Ethernnet info. I don't see anything to do with CPU-ID or anything else. I need this number to send to seller to activate my software. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Ipconfig /all will show your MAC address. Some vendors use this information as it should be a unique identifier.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see if this will do CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------

